# Made a killing last night...not!



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I earned a whole $6.76 last night with the app on from 7:30 pm to 10 PM. I know I'm scared of the city right now, but I would have been ok doing a little better than that!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I earned a whole $6.76 last night with the app on from 7:30 pm to 10 PM. I know I'm scared of the city right now, but I would have been ok doing a little better than that!


Why are you scared of the city? Get out there and get familiar with it.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Getting Around Houston 

http://www.visithoustontexas.com/travel-tools/maps-and-transportation/getting-around-houston/*


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


This gig aint for you


----------



## duck dodger IV (Sep 19, 2014)

"I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!"

no, no, no. This gig is absolutely not for drivers in car-centric cities like Houston, Dallas, Phoenix, etc. tourists/convention goers who can afford it take cabs, regular people drive to work and Uber/Lyft winds up with the bar crowd or convicted DUI-peeps.

This gig only works in cities like NY, Chicago, SF where there are a lot of regular, normal, non-drunk people who need rides 24/7 cuz they don't own cars.

If you need a good-paying part-time/full-time job, study up and be a server or bartender at a higher-end restaurant (from Cheesecake Factory up to the Michelin-starred places).

Don't be a driver. In all seriousness. Doesn't sound like a good fit for you.

Good luck.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


Oh I got it.  I can not afford to have my car taken either.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Citations increase for Uber, Lyft as legitimacy nears*

*http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...rease-for-Uber-Lyft-as-legitimacy-5799771.php*


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

how exactly do u get ur car out of the pound if u have no money? an uber rep shows up at the city pound with money?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


Were the citations for "Moving Violations" (like a regular ticket) or for "Uber/TNC Code violation"?

If Uber related, make sure to contact Uber and see what monetary and legal help they are providing. I've only read about this in other markets, don't know Houston, so need help from other Uberpeeps with experience.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> how exactly do u get ur car out of the pound if u have no money? an uber rep shows up at the city pound with money?


Car in pound = Screwed


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Were the citations for "Moving Violations" (like a regular ticket) or for "Uber/TNC Code violation"?
> 
> If Uber related, make sure to contact Uber and see what monetary and legal help they are providing. I've only read about this in other markets, don't know Houston, so need help from other Uberpeeps with experience.


We have a whole thread going on this in the Houston Forum. My point was the low pay yesterday not the tickets. The citations were for acting like a taxi (which I didn't think I was).


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> how exactly do u get ur car out of the pound if u have no money? an uber rep shows up at the city pound with money?


"Like a good neighbor Uber is there&#8230; Hello Travis!" lol


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Car in pound = Screwed


Yes ... If your car looks and smells enough like a dog to end up in the pound ... leave it there.

What are you driving? A smart car? I can see a dirty one slightly resembling a st. bernard, although a st. bernard may weigh more and certainly costs more to feed.

Honestly dude if you already got 5 citations doing this, get off the road or #6 is coming soon.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anybody know of any other companies, that tell the workers to keep working even though it is illegal. We will pay the fines just email us with the details. In addition they are paying the independent contractor fines? We are not even employees. What line or lines are being crossed here?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> We have a whole thread going on this in the Houston Forum. My point was the low pay yesterday not the tickets. The citations were for acting like a taxi (which I didn't think I was).


You certainly weren't acting like a taxi lol ... we don't drive around with a phone on our dash looking lost.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Does anybody know of any other companies, that tell the workers to keep working even though it is illegal. We will pay the fines just email us with the details. In addition they are paying the independent contractor fines? We are not even employees. What line or lines are being crossed here?


Believe Politicians work this angle often


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

good luck getting security clearance with those tickets.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Let's see if I have this right...Uber shows up, Houston says no, judge says yes, Houston passes "ordinance" effective in 90 days, Uber and drivers think we're still under the judge's ruling of "it's ok" until the 90 days are up then we must be in compliance. Uber and City are working on making sure we have a way to be in compliance.

At what point did I knowingly break the law? (I understand that's not a legal argument, but it is a moral one.) A judge said it was ok (at least that's what I believed and why Uber existed until the city council vote). Isn't the judge's ruling still in effect until the ordinance goes into effect?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Does anybody know of any other companies, that tell the workers to keep working even though it is illegal. We will pay the fines just email us with the details. In addition they are paying the independent contractor fines? We are not even employees. What line or lines are being crossed here?


You gotta admit though Uber Cemetery! There's a certain intestinal fortitude that is displayed by the average UBERX driver on this forum. In his/her pursuit of a an "honest" wage they take hits for UBER, cop less than desirable riders, and live with meagre returns that makes me think they'd be a good bunch of folk to be stuck in the trenches with!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You gotta admit though Uber Cemetery! There's a certain intestinal fortitude that is displayed by the average UBERX driver on this forum. In his/her pursuit of a an "honest" wage they take hits for UBER, cop less than desirable riders, and live with meagre returns that makes me think they'd be a good bunch of folk to be stuck in the trenches with!


Totally agree with you Sydney Uber


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> how exactly do u get ur car out of the pound if u have no money? an uber rep shows up at the city pound with money?


Do uber actually pay the fine or reimbrurse you later ?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> We have a whole thread going on this in the Houston Forum. My point was the low pay yesterday not the tickets. The citations were for acting like a taxi (which I didn't think I was).


'Acting like a taxi?' Were you driving crazy, and ripping people off?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Funny...


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


They should take your car.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


Driving a car definitely isn't for you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Driving a car definitely isn't for you.


He needs to open a UBERX account!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He needs to open a UBERX account!


Request a ride, accept his own ping, ride for hours, AND CLEAN UP!!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


How did you get 5 citations? All in the same type area? What were you doing when you got caught?

Just curious... seems like you might have been able to modify your behavior to avoid further citations?

Citation at airport = stop pickup up at airport.
Citation when phone is on windshield = stop putting phone on windshield.
Citation when parked in front of a bar = park in a parking spot or down the street a little.
Citation when cop asks you why you are stopped, you say "Uber!" = start saying "dropping my friends off!"
...etc



g


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> how exactly do u get ur car out of the pound if u have no money? an uber rep shows up at the city pound with money?


Hahahaha..... Yea, and the Uber rep, which is a hot red head gives you a complimentary ******* for your troubles afterwards plus a 500 dollar bonus. Uber has your back.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

julianashusband said:


> Let's see if I have this right...Uber shows up, Houston says no, judge says yes, Houston passes "ordinance" effective in 90 days, Uber and drivers think we're still under the judge's ruling of "it's ok" until the 90 days are up then we must be in compliance. Uber and City are working on making sure we have a way to be in compliance.
> 
> At what point did I knowingly break the law? (I understand that's not a legal argument, but it is a moral one.) A judge said it was ok (at least that's what I believed and why Uber existed until the city council vote). Isn't the judge's ruling still in effect until the ordinance goes into effect?


You don't get to play dumb. That moral argument is a form of Uber Algebra- it isn't real. There is no moral argument. The moral argument might be that you respect the wishes of the city that is being forced to let you operate, and grant them the time they need to get their act together......

Houston says no, judge says yes....... Houston gets to have time to get its shit together. This is classic Uber ushering in the new era with the middle finger at full mast. Not waiting the 90 days is complete bullshit on the part of Travis Colonic and a perfect example of their ******ry.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Not that kind of scared. I already have received 5 citations and was threatened with the impounding of my car! I'm scared of the enforcement people because I can't afford to have my car taken!


Five? (5)? You didn't start worrying until F-I-V-E, and you're still going?! My god man, cease-and-desist. At least cease!


----------

